# Suche kleine günstige Stromwandler 40A AC / 4-20mA



## Chräshe (4 August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

Bei einer Sanierung sollen anstatt über Zeigerinstrumente die Ströme der Motoren per Wandler auf 4-20mA abgefragt werden. Mehr Platz ist natürlich nicht vorhanden…

Strommessbereich 0-40A
Ausgangssignal: 0-10V oder 4-20mA oder 0-20Hz Impulse oder direkter Wert per Bus-System…

Wer kennt kleine günstige Stromwandler, die hier in Frage kämen?
Gibt es vielleicht kompakte Mess-Baugruppen die alternativ mit Shunt arbeiten und über einen Busanschluss verfügen?

Das Beste was ich bisher gefunden habe, ist das hier:
http://www.ziehl.de/ziehl/deutsch/betriebsanleitungen/ba_stwa2ah.pdf

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## dentech (4 August 2014)

Hi,

schau mal bei Carlo Gavazzi,

hat auf jeden Fall auch 4..20mA und 0..10V.

http://www.productselection.net/?LANG=DE


----------



## ch1576 (4 August 2014)

Hallo!

Wir haben diese Wandler schon öfter eingesetzt:

http://www.celsa-messgeraete.de/produkte/detail/smu.html

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Chräshe (5 August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

bei den Geräten von Ziehl ist mir noch folgendes aufgefallen:

STWA1FH Elektronik-Stromwandler mit stromproportionalem Frequenzausgang 0...20 A - 0,5...20 Hz

Hat mal jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der Impulsauswertung von Stromwandlern über herkömmliche digitale Eingänge gemacht?
Meine Anwendung müsste nicht sonderlich präzise sein, aber es soll dennoch erkannt werden, wenn ein Antrieb im Leerlauf oder Überlastet ist. Also +-10% um den Nennstrom…

Gruß
Chräshe


----------

